# My new Hairless babies



## js1600 (Oct 25, 2012)

Lair-E and Hair-E my two boys.


----------



## js1600 (Oct 25, 2012)

http://www.ratforum.com/album.php?albumid=2588)


----------



## CrazyRatLady (Oct 20, 2012)

They're so cute!


----------



## Drowsy (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh my goodness. They are just so cute I can't handle it.
Those eeeaars. <3


----------



## js1600 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks they are the coolest.8)


----------



## Hgzznksss (Oct 25, 2012)

Awww so cute!


----------



## skottiesgerl (Oct 3, 2012)

UGHHHHHHh I want a hairless sooo bad but the hubyy stopped me at 2 

who knows maybe i can talk him into it.....lol

they are adorable!


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

Awwwww! They look so sweet! :-D


----------



## stacibolluyt (Oct 4, 2012)

awwww!!! I love their ears, too cute. I want a hairless, but cannot find them anywhere ):!


----------



## Run Computers (Oct 14, 2012)

Cuties! Should knit little sweaters for them


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Awww!!! I love nakies and their little wrinkles  good luck with them and have fun  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## emillyratties (May 3, 2011)

Lovely rats! <3


----------

